# S1 by Safety 1st Easy Fit 65



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

My mom wants to get the S1 Safety 1st Easy Fit 65 to put in her car for my DD to use. She picked it out solely because it would match the interior of her car.







From what I can see, it's an o.k. seat, nothing major jumps out at me as a problem. Anything I'm missing? Super hard to install? Terrible as a FF seat? Terrible as a RF seat? Terrible overall?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It's small.







Definitely wouldn't be my go-to recommendation. Will be outgrown early forward and rear facing, definitely a cramped seat. What's her budget? What car is it going in?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

It's going in her Ford Expedition so it's not like she needs it to have a small footprint. She just likes the upholstery on it. This is going for about $100 right now at TRU and they are having their trade-in event so another 25% off. That's about what her budget is. I suggested she just get another Cosco Scenera which is what DD uses in my DH's car but she wanted this one because it matches the cream colored leather in her car.


----------



## Buddhamom (Jan 16, 2007)

I am buying the S1 by Safety 1st Alpha Elite 65 Convertible Car Seat today because it goes from rear facing (which I need right now because she is 8 mo. old) to 100 lbs. It also got good ratings. However i hear they are very large but I am not worried because I have a Jeep Commander.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

There is no such thing as 'good ratings' when it comes to car seats. Also, it does NOT go to 100 lbs. That extra weight is for booster mode only, and that seat does NOT make a safe booster.

It does make a passable rear facing and forward facing convertible (40 lb rear facing limit, nice tall top slots for forward facing). Just don't ever plan on using it as a booster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buddhamom*
> 
> I am buying the S1 by Safety 1st Alpha Elite 65 Convertible Car Seat today because it goes from rear facing (which I need right now because she is 8 mo. old) to 100 lbs. It also got good ratings. However i hear they are very large but I am not worried because I have a Jeep Commander.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

We used to have a Safety 1st Alpha Omega but when our son outgrew the height limit for rear-facing I did research. I was shocked to find the poor ratings it got as a booster seat. Maedze is right. Read more here: http://www.iihs.org/news/rss/pr101311.html

What's worse is that when I contacted the company about the issue they simply stonewalled me. It was such poor customer service that I'm tempted to refrain from buying any Safety 1st product ever!

For the carseat, we bought a Diono Radion and we're very happy with it. It's a great, very safe seat! http://us.diono.com/en/car-seats/radian-rxt


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought the Easy Fit for my mom's small car. I think it's an ok seat, but my dd found the seam where the upper & lower portions connect to be very uncomfortable. There is no extra cushion to use to make it more comfortable either. My dd was at the exact height that her head rested on the seam, and she refused to sit in it. We bought a Diono Radian instead.


----------

